# OpenWRT-Router fail2ban Installation



## mysticado (21. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Leute,
anfangs wusste ich erstmal gar nicht in welches Unterforum ich meine Frage packen sollte, doch ich denke - hier müsste es schon ganz gut passen. Wieso seht ihr gleich.
Wie ihr es an der Überschrift auch ablesen könnt, habe ich zu Hause einen Router stehen, der mein kleines Netzwerk ins Internet bringt. Dieser Router fungiert als Gateway fürs ganze Netzwerk und dnsmasq, syslog-ng und iptables habe ich auch drauf.
Nun merke ich in meinen logs so langsam, dass ich ziemlich viele brute-force Angriffe pro Tag habe, weswegen ich mir jetzt fail2ban installieren wollte.
Das Problem - auf routern gibts leider nicht allzu viel Platz, doch ich habe auch eine SD-Karte drin, die das etwas auflockert. Nun kam ich aber zu meiner ersten Hürde - die Installation von fail2ban verlangt python - kein problem, ich installierte es auf meiner SD-Karte. Nun steht in der README, ich solle die richtige Installation mit "python setup.py install" starten.
Doch wenn ich das eintippe, kommt folgender Fehler:

root@aGateway:/opt/fail2ban-0.8.3$ python setup.py install
python: can't load library 'libstdc++.so.6'

Was soll ich da nun machen? Ich weiss leider nicht welche Linux-Version das OpenWRT benutzt, und auch sonst weiss ich nicht wie ich zu dieser library kommen könnte.
Hatte jemand schon ein solches Problem? Ist es gelöst worden?
Danke schonmal im voraus!
Grüße


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2008)

Soweit ich gelesen habe, gibt es kein libstdc auf openwrt und alle Programme müssen gegen uClib++ kompiliert werden:

http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=56609

Hier sind einige Infos zum kompilieren unter openwrt:

http://manoftoday.wordpress.com/2007/10/11/writing-and-compiling-a-simple-program-for-openwrt/

Vermutlich wirst Du das makefile editieren müssen und Einträge wie -llibstdc++ auf -luClibc++ ändern. Aüßderdem muss natürlich die uclib++ installiert sein:
ipkg install uclibc++

Mit Details kann ich Dir da aber auch nicht weiter helfen, ggf mal bei den openwrt Entwicklern nachfragen.


----------

